# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Physogira (lichtenstainii ?)

## João M Monteiro

Luz: média
Corrente: moderada

Coral muito agressivo. Deixar espaço, uma vez que pode estender os seus pólipos por vários centímetros e matar os corais mais próximos

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Branca, Verde

Dieta: Planktivoro, captura comida de pequenas dimensoes

Agressividade: 4

Dificuldade: 3

Iluminação : 3

Corrente: 3

Notas Gerais: Coral agressivo, deixar espaço livre á volta do coral.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas João

Não queres substituir a foto?

Podes apagar depois este post na boa.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------

